# Poor traumatized kitties



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

My hubs and I were chatting tonight about the struggle we have just gone through introducing the ferals to the dogs....its the 4th time they have been out toghter ..blue was lying next to monty ... spookie was doing her best to sniff miki's nose ... and both dogs were fast asleep :lol: 

After the first night we discarded the leads, both dogs are obedient .... the cats were a little wary .. but curiosity won the day .....

The only snag is monty was to slobber them and I cant at this stage stroke them to let them know its safe so .... I just watch ..it wont be long and they will all be slobbered.

Done deal , introductions and friends made :lol: havent I got good doggies...."HUGE BRAG"


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Just  keep some towels handy for the kitties.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*SOUTH AFRICAN WOMAN HELD WITHOUT BAIL FOR DOG INCIDENT!








*
Oct.9, 2006

*A*ccording to reports, two huge ferocious dogs tried to drown two cats with their tongues. "I called the dogs in as soon as possible," states the owner, carolsclan, in regards to this horrid slobbering incident. This reporter was unable to verify the story because of extreme hissing on the part of the victims.
cont. on p. 2








We're innocent, claims owner.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: :lol: good one


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm glad you have a sense of humor! By the way, when are they going to let you out? :wink:


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Let me out of what ? The funny farm?? :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

hehhehehheh


----------

